# Ei20 Modem



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

anyone got it? Hows iit work?


----------



## dean.d (Aug 15, 2011)

I have it on my c spire showcase. Works the same as EH09 as far as I can tell. Running miui.


----------



## Bigmike (Aug 1, 2011)

Sooo...what mtd builds are compatible with ei20?


----------



## dean.d (Aug 15, 2011)

Both EI20 and EH09 are gingerbread radios. You can use either one for whatever rom requires it such as, miui. CM7 works better, for me, with a froyo radio. Most roms, since the official gingerbread updates, require a EI20 or EH09 radio. It's usually specified in the op in the rom threads.Hope this helps.


----------



## silentmage (Aug 22, 2011)

Where can I get just the modem? I checked the posts here and XDA and can't find just the modem.


----------



## dean.d (Aug 15, 2011)

I found the EH09 on this site and got the EI20 when I updated to the official gingerbread from c spire.


----------

